# Advice on Clomid please as i am confused :S



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

I have another question......
I have been told i have to wait a year before bein offered any fertility stuff ie clomid - but when i read my books on it (PCOS and your fertility etc) it says that you shouldnt wait that long as you have a condition ie not waiting longer than six months...... can my gp  give me clomid? or do i have to see gynea (i HATED my gynea but will obviously do so if need be) Also before you go on clomid did people have there partners semen analysis done?? i am very confused and am not seeing gp again for three weeks. some advice would be really appreciated as i really dont know a  lot about it    

As i have said in a previous post i am on Reductil for the weight loss at the moment. But other than that i am on no medications. 


Gems xx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Forgot to say my cycles are 28-37 days tho last month was 52.
Can you still have AF without Ovulating?? I am so confused and the more of the book i read the more i think it doesnt go in


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi gems

i also have pcos it took my gyne 4 years to prescribe me clomid i was always told that i was only young and i have plenty of time and stuff like go and loose some weight first it is very frustrating when they say this my first lot of clomid was prescribed by my gyne but the second lot were prescribed by my GP, my partner did have to do semen analysis done a few times and in the mean time i was always going for blood tests to see if i was ovulating on metformin but i wasn't all i can say is don't let your hospital fob you off and if you feel like it maybe go back and see someone else for a second opinion
                          love baby wisper

ps your second question my af were always  reguler and even when i wasnt on metformin or clomid i never ovulated once 
                      bw


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks.... i think i will have to talk to gp about it then - i just didnt want to go in there and not know what i was saying. 
im 20 - well in a few weeks but gp didnt actually put that as a mark against me when i told her ttc. But no doubt it will be because i am young - gynea did seem like that. - i am not even under him at the moment - getting referred back at the moment. 

Think i will ask them to do me more blood tests then coz i dont know if i am ovulating - no one has even mentioned me having a test done to check that. I wasnt sure if you could have af without ovulating so thanks for answering that one for me 

Feel so frustrated with it all.


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hello there. I was diagnosed with PCOS in April of this year and started my first course of 50 mg of Clomid in May (now wating to see what happens!). I had no idea of the length of my cycles as I hadn't had a 'natural' Af since Oct '04 and so was prescribed a drug called Provera to bring on my AF (so that tests could be done such as Lh levels and to enable me to start taking the Clomid). My dh also had a semen analysis. My Gp referred me to the hosp for these tests to be carried out and they also prescribed the Provera and Clomid.
I know exactly how you feel - I went to my first hosp appointment, after being diagnosed with PCOS, with a full sheet of questions. Now I try to make myself ask about anything I don't understand or come home and ask someone on the message boards! 

Hope this helps a little. 

Catherine x


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Catherine

yeah i just feel like when i talk to the gp if i dont know what i am talking about there is no way i will get the right treatment. I think i need to get the blood tests done (ovulation etc) and go from there -and dp SA. As i have AF reasonably regular i guess i wouldnt need Provera. I posted on the Clomid Girls section too as i hadnt realised it was there when i posted here   
Do you think it will be best for me to write out some questions to go to the gp with ? that way i will know what i am asking for ie the different gyne etc. i always feel like i get stuck with words in there - i get myself all wound up and usually end up nearly (or indeed in ) tears then i dont help anyone least of all me  

Gems xx


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi Gems

I would definately go with a list of questions and even write down what you want to say. The staff at the hospital I attend are lovely but I have to keep saying to them " so what exactly does that mean ?" or "Can you go through that with me again?" and often end up forgetting to ask them something. I have found this site such a help in answering lots of these questions ( and alllowing me to have a moan to someone who understands !). 

Hope you have a good weekend Gems. Take care.

Catherine x


----------

